# Correct KMC Missing Link for 11 speed ?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Should I be using KMC's Shimano or Campy 10-speed link, for an 11sp chain?

I believe neither is correct as _permanent_ link, and am wondering which is _preferable_ for a roadside repair, if I have a choice of either one.

The Campy 10sp link is _wider_ than a Shimano, so it's not obvious which one is a better fit to an 11sp chain.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

According C40 that won't work.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*



tom_h said:


> Should I be using KMC's Shimano or Campy 10-speed link, for an 11sp chain?
> 
> I believe neither is correct as _permanent_ link, and am wondering which is _preferable_ for a roadside repair, if I have a choice of either one.
> 
> The Campy 10sp link is _wider_ than a Shimano, so it's not obvious which one is a better fit to an 11sp chain.


What's important is the width inside the plates. A Campy UN or SRAM 10 are both narrower across the inner plates that any other brand, so links made to fit them will have the best fit with 11 speed. The only one I've tried is the Wipperman 10S1. It works. Others report good luck with the SRAM 10 powerloc. A forster superlink model 4 does not work.

I have some of those KMC links, made for the Campy UN chain, but when I put one on a 10 speed chain, the fit seemed loose, so it will be even worse with 11 speed, that is .1mm (.004 inch) narrower across the inner plates. I've not tried it with an 11 speed chain.

Here's more. I measured the side clearance between an 11 sped chain's inner links and both a new Wipperman 10S1 and the KMC link. Both produce about .015 inch of clearance, which is about twice the normal amount. All you can do it try it and see if it clicks every time it goes around the cogs. That was the problem with a Forster superlink model 4.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

C-40 said:


> What's important is the width inside the plates. A Campy UN or SRAM 10 are both narrower across the inner plates that any other brand, so links made to fit them will have the best fit with 11 speed. The only one I've tried is the Wipperman 10S1. It works. Others report good luck with the SRAM 10 powerloc. A forster superlink model 4 does not work.



Forster superlink model 4 does work, just fine. I've done 1600 miles so far with two Record 11 chains, 800 miles each, each one with a Superlink4, with no problem whatsoever. This includes hard hammering climbs and multiple cog up and downshifts under load. No problems. Drivetrain is all Record 11.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Don't know much about this yet, but it appears that KMC has introduced an 11-speed chain with a quick link. Check this out:

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/productdetail.asp?productcatalogue=KMCACHAI670000000000 

The quicklink is supposed to be available as a separate product. Note that the price sucks, just like the official Campy chain. But at least you don't need a $250 chain tool.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

C-40 said:


> What's important is the width inside the plates. A Campy UN or SRAM 10 are both narrower across the inner plates that any other brand, so links made to fit them will have the best fit with 11 speed. The only one I've tried is the Wipperman 10S1. It works. Others report good luck with the SRAM 10 powerloc. A forster superlink model 4 does not work.
> 
> I have some of those *KMC links, made for the Campy UN chain*, but when I put one on a 10 speed chain, the fit seemed loose, so it will be even worse with *11 speed, that is .1mm (.004 inch) narrower* across the inner plates. I've not tried it with an 11 speed chain.
> 
> Here's more. I measured the side clearance between an 11 sped chain's inner links and both a new Wipperman 10S1 and the KMC link. Both produce about .015 inch of clearance, which is about twice the normal amount. All you can do it try it and see if it clicks every time it goes around the cogs. That was the problem with a Forster superlink model 4.


KMC's package for 10sp Missing Link lists 

Shimano 10sp - pin length 5.88 mm
Campy 10sp - pin length 5.90 mm
The narrower "made for Shimano" link might be a marginally better fit than the "Campy" link ... but with only 0.02mm pin difference, perhaps both are too wide to fit properly on an 11sp chain's 0.10mm narrower plate separation.

It was my understanding that a SRAM powerloc is 1-use only -- which I don't want.

I was thinking to add the link to an order I'm building at Wiggle, but they only carry KMC (shimano/campy) , SRAM powerloc, and some 6.2mm pin Wipperman Connex ... they don't have Connex 10S1 or any Forster. Several of my LBS's choices are limited, only carry SRAM's powerloc.

oh well .... decisions, decisions.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

jmoryl said:


> Don't know much about this yet, but it appears that KMC has introduced an 11-speed chain with a quick link. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/productdetail.asp?productcatalogue=KMCACHAI670000000000
> 
> The quicklink is supposed to be available as a separate product. Note that the price sucks, just like the official Campy chain. But at least you don't need a $250 chain tool.


Thanks, I'll keep watch for a bonafide, separate 11sp link. KMC doesn't list any 11sp products on their website, yet.

I already have the Campy 11sp tool, but I'm thinking having a correct _re-useable_ link will ease the task of rotating chains and simplify chain cleaning (swapping chains is easier and less messy than a Park Tool gadget).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more...*

The outside width is not important, it's the inner width. The 5.9mm Campy version of the KMC link should be .1mm narrower where it counts - on the inside - compared to the 5.88mm Shimano version.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

been using the kmc missing link for campy 10 speed chains on my 11 speed campy chain all season with no issues


----------

